# Formic Acid: where to buy?



## Focus on Bees

Wausau Chemical Co. 1 gal. @ 90% was $30.00

Just remember that how you are using it is not approved by the FDA, only the bought pads are.

I know, its all done the same, but you didn't BUY the premade stuff for big bucks !!


----------



## WI-beek

Thanks for pointing that out. Ill have to look into that.

I wonder if they approve of me eating my steak rare? Give me a fresh killed beefer, salt, A1, a sharp knife, a good fork, and Ill dig right in. Yummy!! It still has to be warm, I do mean fresh kill.


----------



## rkr

www.dudadiesel.com

950ml of 90% for $11.75. If your a small outfit this amount will go a long ways. They sell 5 gallon buckets as well. They have some very fine mesh strainers.


----------



## dcross

WI-beek said:


> A1


Blasphemer!


----------



## WI-beek

dcross said:


> Blasphemer!


I bet you say this as you take the cap off the salt shaker!!


----------



## wdcrkapry205

O.K., now that this thread has been started someone tell us how to prepare/ apply it correctly.


----------



## justin

""O.K., now that this thread has been started someone tell us how to prepare/ apply it correctly""
any good cut of meat will work, and then you just heat it for a couple seconds. i put the A1 on the side and may or may not use it, i salt it good before it hits the grill and then you want to eat it right then. i thought everyone knew how to do that....


----------



## brac

So if someone was gonna buy a bottle of formic, (which we're not). If if that someone wanted to use it on their bees (which we won't). How do you do it, do you need old pads to refresh or is there a better way? For informational purposes only (of course).


----------



## rkr

halfway down or this link or this PDF or this paper in PDF FORM

I disclaim any responsibility for the use or misuse of this info, but here it is.

RKR


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Focus on Bees said:


> Just remember that how you are using it is not approved by the FDA, only the bought pads are.


Using liquid formic may not be approved by the EPA, but not illegal at the same time.
follow this link and read the legal section:
www.mitegone.com


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Focus on Bees said:


> I know, its all done the same, but you didn't BUY the premade stuff for big bucks !!


I'm not picking on you, Focus.
But its not all "done the same".
The products from NOD Apiaries are a far cry from just buying liquid formic and dumping it on shop towels.
A lot of science an R&D has gone into the final products.
NOD has altered the chemistry of the formulation as well as enginering a pad to suit.
For example, buffering agents, that curb the peaks somewhat due to temperature fluctuation.
Mitegone, and other formic dispensers on the other hand, build the pad or dispensers to work around 65% liquid formic's properties. Which by the way is like holding on to a tiger by the tail.
Its not "..all done the same.."
Not flaming, I'm just saying........


----------



## Michael Bush

Keep in mind that bulk formic acid that is not Food Grade has high levels of lead in it... just saying...


----------



## Beeslave

Scott shop towels(blue) soak them with 65% formic acid and let them drip the excess off.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

*Re: Easily LEAD!*



Michael Bush said:


> Keep in mind that bulk formic acid that is not Food Grade has high levels of lead in it... just saying...


I pulled my paperwork and M.S.D.S. from my last two 55 gallon barrels of formic and saw nothing about lead.
I called a friend that is a Phd Chemist and retired O.S.H.A. administrator and he said, " He does not know what he is talking about".
He went on to describe in detail the production process of formic acid and eliminated lead as a possible ingrediant at each step.
So maybe there is some low grade, dirty formic available for a specific use that has lead in it. DON'T BUY IT!
Read the MSDS and inquire about lead.
Otherwise, don't believe every thing you read on the internet.


----------



## WI-beek

rkr

All excellent educational information. I dont see any patent pending profitability here. Unfortunat!


----------



## NewBee2007

Many other products that should not have lead in them have been found to have been contaminated...children's jewelry, toys, etc... So even though it's not listed or supposed to be part of the formulation, does not mean that it might not be there...especially if it's imported from a country that maybe has had a history of exporting products contaminated with other ingredients, ... like cadmium in Shrek (McDonald's recall) glasses.... contaminated dry wall.... etc... just a thought... take it or leave it... it's your call... just my 2 cents...


----------



## WI-beek

I did read somewhere that formic acid that is not food grade may contain traces of heavy metals and that you should inquire about this from the source of your acid. I belive it was in a study from a university.

Sorry, I did not save the link. If I run across it again I will try to do so and post it.


----------



## WI-beek

found it

"Beekeepers must also be aware that formic acid
obtained from some commercial sources may contain heavy metal contaminants; these may be
harmful to the bees, to humans and to the environment."

page six

http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa/FormicAcid.pdf


----------



## HarryVanderpool

WI-beek said:


> found it
> 
> "formic acid obtained from some commercial sources * may * contain heavy metal contaminants; these * may * be harmful to the bees


Then again, just like anything else, "buyer beware".
IF formic is available with heavy metals, BUY SOMEWHERE ELSE!


----------

